# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Thắt Lưng Nam Da Cá Sấu Xuất Khẩu TLXK04 giá chỉ 1tr650

## qwerty

Thắt Lưng Nam Da Cá Sấu Xuất Khẩu TLXK04 giá 1,650,000₫ do công ty Ví da cá sấu hàng thật VR360 phân phối

Có ai nói với bạn rằng, những chiếc thắt lưng tuy nhỏ, đơn giản nhưng lại có vai trò vô cùng to lớn trong cách ăn mặc của mỗi người chưa. Đối với các chàng trai, việc mặc những bộ âu phục chắc chắn sẽ cần chúng bởi chúng không chỉ giúp bạn giữ trang phục gọn gàng mà tăng thêm vài phần chỉnh chu, lịch thiệp cho phong cách của mình. Hãy thử tìm hiểu xem chiếc thắt lưng mới mà chúng tôi giới thiệu tới các bạn hôm nay có những đặc điểm gì nhé!
Dòng sản phẩm mà chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu tới các bạn hôm nay đó là dòng thắt lưng da cá sấu với kiểu dáng mới. Thiết kế tinh tế, đặc biệt hơn với dạng xuất khẩu với phần viền hai bên được bo viền bằng da bò và được may chắc chắn cho thắt lưng thêm bền chắc và thời gian sử dụng lâu dài hơn.

Chất liệu da cá sấu được sử dụng đã thông qua xử lý có độ bền rất cao, da giữ được màu tốt và không dễ dàng bị hưng hỏng như những dòng da giả. Da có độ đàn hồi cao, co dãn tốt, không bị bong tróc trong suốt quá trình sử dụng và hoàn toàn có thời gian sử dụng vô cùng lâu dài. Gam màu nâu đen cho bạn sử dụng phù hợp với tất cả tone màu trang phục khác nhau tạo nên điểm thời trang khác biệt.
Một chiếc thắt lưng mới thay cho chiếc thắt lưng đã cũ của bạn thì nên được cân nhắc đầu tư sử dụng. Bạn có thể sử dụng khi kết hợp cùng đồ âu lịch sự, quần jean năng động tất cả đều mang tới cho bạn một phong cách chỉnh chu, gu ăn mặc thời trang và không bị tụt hậu. Đừng bỏ qua nhé, chắc chắn bạn sẽ rất thích chúng đấy!
Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844
 Showroom Trung Tâm Giay da ca sau da that : 1352 Trường Sa, P3, Tân Bình
 Chi nhánh 2: 5 Ngõ 5 , Láng hạ, Thành Công, Ba Đình
 Email: Tuidacasau.vn@gmail.com
 Web site Bop da bo nam : https://tuidacasau.vn

----------

